# Whole fishroom heating



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

Wonder if anyone has experience using a heater to warm up whole fishroom instead individal heaters ?

want to know what the good and bad thing about it ? will have lots energy cut ? can anybody suggest what types of heater is good for doing this. 

thanks alot
eric

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

more info needed are all your tanks plumbed together?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Its what a lot of breeders do. Once you get above a certain number of tanks (each with 100w+ of heaters, it makes more financial sense to heat the room than have say 20 or 30 heaters going.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

dino said:


> more info needed are all your tanks plumbed together?


always thinking do some plumbing, but no, all single tanks.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Its what a lot of breeders do. Once you get above a certain number of tanks (each with 100w+ of heaters, it makes more financial sense to heat the room than have say 20 or 30 heaters going.


I am thinking it's time to do that, especially after I just paid the bchydro bill do you guys have any suggest on what type/style/model heater should be use ? I only have 110V power and maximum 10A can use I think. I need reserve some power for other use like light/air pump/filters/etc.


----------



## Transposon (Sep 19, 2012)

I used to have my fish in my bedroom so we share the radiator. The tanks are independent from each other. 9 individual heaters seems a bit much for me.
If my tanks were in an open area or a huge room, I would stick with individual heaters.
But in a small, closed room with good insulation and lots of tanks, I would heat the room. Plus, heating the air instead of water seems to produce less humidity issues.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

Transposon said:


> I used to have my fish in my bedroom so we share the radiator. The tanks are independent from each other. 9 individual heaters seems a bit much for me.
> If my tanks were in an open area or a huge room, I would stick with individual heaters.
> But in a small, closed room with good insulation and lots of tanks, I would heat the room. Plus, heating the air instead of water seems to produce less humidity issues.


//But in a small, closed room with good insulation and lots of tanks// 
--> that's my room except "good insulation", I still thinking how to balance the insulation and air exchange, that's one of my questions on whole room heating.


----------



## Transposon (Sep 19, 2012)

So your room is closed and full of tanks? That's a great room for whole room heating in my opinion.
To balance insulation and air exchange... 
I had rock wool between the walls and non-leaking, double glass windows in mind when I mentioned insulation. Ideally the room should retain heat well. So even if you turn off the heater after heat it up, the room should stay warm for some time (without opening windows and/or doors). The longer it stays warm, the better it's insulated.
Since heat is lost when cold air comes in, it's good to consider the purpose of air exchange, as well as how this is achieved.
Is the air stuffy, humid or smelly? To which extent does one consider the air "fresh"? Does one want the exchange to be constant but subtle or just prop all windows and doors open a few times a day?
Humidity is a hard one to solve by air exchange during winter. But if you heat the room, it will feel less humid as compared to heating the water already. Then try to cover all the tanks/filters/sumps that have water surfaces open to the room. Furthermore, air exchange with other heated space inside the house may help (if family members don't complain). Opening windows to the outside would be my last resort before investing in a dehumidifier, not only because of the heat issues but also because the humidity outside is already high when it rains (which occurs very often during winter in Vancouver, haha).
Luckily when I had my fish in my bed room, it felt ok. I didn't even need to cover my tanks as long as I heat the room. Or maybe it's just that I am not very sensitive


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi Eric, is your fish room still your shed? I thought you were getting rid of it all? I would use those oil radiator style heaters 2 would probably be enough for the room you have. They are very efficient and heat large areas. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> Hi Eric, is your fish room still your shed? I thought you were getting rid of it all? I would use those oil radiator style heaters 2 would probably be enough for the room you have. They are very efficient and heat large areas.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


my fishroom still alive, but I must try find some way to low cost my energy otherwise I have to close it.
//oil radiator style heaters// --> I'll go check it, thanks alot


----------

